# Ft. Pickens 3/22



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

New to the forum but I have been a 'guest' for a few weeks now just learning the P-cola area. I'm currently TDY here for another couple of weeks and have been doing my best to hit up all the spots in the area. Went down to Ft. Pickens this morning around 7am, it was extremely foggy and slow until about 1030-11. Brought up this nice pompano (my first one) on a pompano rigged with shrimp. About 30 minutes later my rod started twitching again so I set the hook and to my surprise it was a double! I didn't get a length or weight on the first one but it was definitely good size compared to the smaller two I caught. I wish I was going to be in the area longer because I'm hooked now!!


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice report, good eating right there, one of my favorite fish.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice. I tried Navarre Beach about 1:00 and had a heck of a time trying to catch sand fleas. Finally caught two after about 30 drags.
So I just threw out one line. No bites after two hours.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pompano ! Welcome to the forum & thanks for the report.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with them good 'ol pomp tacos!! Nice fish.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I like seein those pomps hit the beach. just waitin'my turn to bag one.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

you and me both jim..getting frustrated..navarre is not producing...destin and pcola look like the hot spots right now ..and my luck as soonas i make the drive ..navarre is gonna get hammered


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Good haul of baked pomp right there. Little olive oil salt pepper garlic and covered in lemons mmmm mmmm good


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What type of hooks are you guys using to get the pompano. I think I'm using to big of hooks... Im fishing with sand fleas. Anybody PM me.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

I was using a pre made rig from wal mart. It had 3 2/0 gold hooks on it and only cost 1.56.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

WhyMe said:


> What type of hooks are you guys using to get the pompano. I think I'm using to big of hooks... Im fishing with sand fleas. Anybody PM me.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


 I use hooks that most would consider to be too big for pompano, but I catch them just fine. I use 3/0 light wire circle hooks preferably eagle claw.So as long as you are using something smaller than that you should be fine.I know most people like to use a much smaller hook but to each thier own. I believe the larger hook gap gives me a better hook up.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I use 1-2/0 kahl hooks depending on the bait size or what I have already tied and am too lazy to change. Many people use circles but I can't even keep a flea on them without missing every bite. Kahl for me from now on.


----------

